# Best regulators!



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, I'm really into the gla regs
set, timer and forget
all the cheapos don't hold a stable count on timer, end of tank dumps, water gets back into the co2 tank, too many problems, a regulator is worth the investment, not sure i agree on that with lighting though...(wa a rip....)


----------



## DW Sites (Mar 4, 2016)

Lighting wise I went old school T5's.
Odyssea was $100 shipped and spent $35 for some pink lights to replace 2 of the 4 bulbs. 
I was going to go LED, but my buddies Odyssea way out did his Finnex planted which wold have cost me $50 more.
So I agree!


----------



## Dudley (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought some CO2 items from GLS about 3 years ago and was very happy. I recently purchase a whole new set up for a 90 gallon tank I just bought and set up. I bought the CO2 tank, dual stage regulator, Milwaukee pH switch, single bubbler the whole 9 yards. I could not be happier with them. They are not an overnight/next day like we have become used to thanks to Amazon Prime. I think they ship in a very timely manner. They do a great job and have a great product.


----------



## Stragix (Jan 15, 2019)

Just placed an order 10 minutes ago. Setting up my first CO2 system and bought a used regulator an LFS. It looked like it was in good shape and they basically gave it to me. It doesn't work at all. Can't wait for the new one to get here. Everything else is set up and ready to go.


----------

